# Is this okay?



## Lmcunic1202 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi, I started working at target last week but today was my first full day as cashier without training. Today, I mostly had help when I needed it but I encountered a lady saying she saw a sign for an item saying if you spend $25 you get $5 off. I decided to go with it but I realized that I did a price change instead of a discount so one of the items was about $10 and I made it $5 for it to work but afterwards was when I realized I should have used the discount option. Will I get in trouble for this? Should I bring it to someone’s attention?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Lmcunic1202 said:


> Hi, I started working at target last week but today was my first full day as cashier without training. Today, I mostly had help when I needed it but I encountered a lady saying she saw a sign for an item saying if you spend $25 you get $5 off. I decided to go with it but I realized that I did a price change instead of a discount so one of the items was about $10 and I made it $5 for it to work but afterwards was when I realized I should have used the discount option. Will I get in trouble for this? Should I bring it to someone’s attention?


Yes. Let your tl know. Ask questions on how to handle those events.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Jun 12, 2021)

Probably ok but, I would ask someone so you know what do in the future. Was it $5 off or was it get a $5 gift card? Most deals are get a gift card not a dollar amount off. If you go on the Home Screen and go under guest services there is an option to give a gift card. That’s what I would of done.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 12, 2021)

I would have done the same, but if you are new it is best to get clarification from your direct supervisor so they don’t think you are scamming.


----------



## Lmcunic1202 (Jun 12, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> Probably ok but, I would ask someone so you know what do in the future. Was it $5 off or was it get a $5 gift card? Most deals are get a gift card not a dollar amount off. If you go on the Home Screen and go under guest services there is an option to give a gift card. That’s what I would of done.


She said $5 off but it may have been a $5 gift card and she misread. I’ll have to ask someone about it


----------



## Lmcunic1202 (Jun 12, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> I would have done the same, but if you are new it is best to get clarification from your direct supervisor so they don’t think you are scamming.


Should I always ask a TL when I wanna do a discount? Even if it’s something like $2-$5 off?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 12, 2021)

Probably the good and gather spend $25 get $5 off deal we had this past week. You have to clip the coupon in the target app and scan the guests wallet barcode to apply it correctly. You made it right, no one will be mad. Do not ask a TL for anything under $5, it’s a waste of everyone’s time.

Ask your TL to show you how target circle deals work so you’re familiar for the future

if the guest realizes after the receipt prints and you have a long line and there’s no line at GS, send them to us and we’ll help


----------



## StyleStar (Jun 13, 2021)

Lmcunic1202 said:


> She said $5 off but it may have been a $5 gift card and she misread. I’ll have to ask someone about it


It was prob. the $5 off for $25 good/gather.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 13, 2021)

Lmcunic1202 said:


> Should I always ask a TL when I wanna do a discount? Even if it’s something like $2-$5 off?


You should ask your TL what they want you to do in similar situations in the future.

I’m loose about it because I’m not up front, and 99% of the time it’s a simple mistake.  The average family will spend over $15000 a year on things they could buy at Target, so I’m not going to piss anyone off over $5.  But your store will have their own rules about how loose they trust you to be.


----------

